# Need Driver for Intex IT - 586 5 port(4+1) PCi to USB card



## life_spkz (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi,
I bought an *Intex IT-586 model USB card *(4 ports external + 1 port internal) for USB 2.0 support. The box did not come with any driver CD. After I installed it on my mother board, I found that whenever I insert my Pendrive (Transcend -Jet flash) into the usb port it flashes one message that a high speed device has been inserted into a low speed port. If I copy something to/from the pendrive, is very slow which shows that it is not at all working at USB 2.0 speed rather it is working max at USB 2.0.

I searched for the driver on intex site but this driver was not there. I created one system restore point and tried installing the driver for VT 6202 which is available in their site. While installing this driver I get one message box that some usbchci.sys file is missing so the driver is not installed properly.:sigh:

Can any one help me in getting the proper driver so that I can use this card at the proper speed?
Thanks
Sourav


----------



## l0ck0ut (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi there

Did you ever find a driver for this card? I have the same issue currently...


----------

